# Birthing triplets or more



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Can a dam raise and nurse three kids on her own? Is there typically enough milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. She can. But you need to weigh kids daily to be sure everyone is gaining weight. Many can but many can't.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Our doe last year had a set of twins and each had their own side. Is that normal where a doeling and buckling stick to one side to nurse? How does it work with triplets or quads? Currently, two of our does are pregnant with triplets - at least that's the number that was counted.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Depends on the goat. I have one nanny that has triplets most of the time and does a wonderful job. Produces plenty of milk and all three kids are uniform in size. It doesn't hurt that she is part nigerian. But your experience will be unique to your goat. I would monitor the kids, make sure the mom is getting plenty of nutrition, and see how it goes. Good luck! I love getting bonus babies.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. She can. But you need to weigh kids daily to be sure everyone is gaining weight. Many can but many can't.


We will weigh the kids and make sure everyone is getting what they need. This is our third year having goats kid and so far we stay with the doe to make sure everything is alright. Last spring we stayed with our dam for four days on shifts because she had a difficult delivery. We have a few of us who take turns, so that it incredibly helpful.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

What if the dam isn't able to nurse all the kids and you want to give the baby(ies) good quality milk, what do you give them as a supplement? I want to be prepared for that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It depends on the milk supply. 
Each doe is different.

I agree with the others.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whole milk from the store is good. Keep kid with mom and siblings but bottle feed. You can always teach all of them to take a bottle and supplement all.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a Nigerian doe who kidded with quads as a FF, then quints thereafter, all doelings. She fed them all herself, and they were fat and healthy little buggers. My big Lamancha had 4 kids, 3D and 1B, that she raised herself. Then, one of my Nubians had triplets and was not able to feed all 3, and I had to pull one to bottle feed. It all depends on the doe.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Also keep a eye on the does teats. I never really had a issue with the milk supply but I did have some issues with kids fighting over teats. One would bite down to make sure the other couldn’t take it away, one doe started to get sore and reject all her kids, another they made a big sore on her and she ended up getting mastitis on that side and she lost it.......not physically lost it but there was so much damage she never produced on that side again. So I personally just pull anything over 2. Not saying that’s what anyone else should do it’s just easier then risking any issues


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Ok, this is all very interesting to me. If we decide to pull a kid(s) because there are more than two on the dam, can I really just feed the pulled kids with whole milk from the store? I didn't know that. 

Also, should I use colostrum replacement for the kids that are pulled or can I go straight to whole milk? I do have access to raw cow's milk at a very good price, but would need to know how much milk to give the kids and the number of times per day. I can separate the milk out into quart-sized bags in the freezer. 

Can I keep the kids who are being bottle fed with his/her siblings and the dam? How does that work? Thanks for answering my questions!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure all kids get colostrum from Mom. Milk mom if you have to.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I graft bum kids and lambs on to my girls. i like to hold 4 kids or lambs per doe. but one year i had 60 grafts on 12 ewes.
Just remember food in milk out, I was feeding nearly four pounds of cob a doe.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would keep them on long enough to get colostrum if she has a good milk supply, then milk out a bit , slowly mixing into whole cows milk to completely feed the baby that is left out . Many replaces can cause digestive issues and scours in kids..


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

FMW said:


> Ok, this is all very interesting to me. If we decide to pull a kid(s) because there are more than two on the dam, can I really just feed the pulled kids with whole milk from the store? I didn't know that.
> 
> Also, should I use colostrum replacement for the kids that are pulled or can I go straight to whole milk? I do have access to raw cow's milk at a very good price, but would need to know how much milk to give the kids and the number of times per day. I can separate the milk out into quart-sized bags in the freezer.
> 
> Can I keep the kids who are being bottle fed with his/her siblings and the dam? How does that work? Thanks for answering my questions!!


I use raw cows milk fresh from my cow when I have bottles babies and no goats milk. Always make sure the kids get colostrum! From mom is best. Mom should have enough colostrum for the bottle baby as well as the rest of the litter, you can mix mom's milk with cows milk at 3 days old but no sooner. 
I tried keeping bottle babies with mom and siblings and I found out the hard way that mom will throw the bottle babies when they stop smelling like her milk.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes you defiantly want them to have moms colostrum before pulling or at the very minimum milk her and bottle feed the colostrum to the kid. I usually leave with mom for 24-36 hours and then pull them, but My does are not easy to milk so this is just easier for me, plus I want that colostrum available to the kid pretty much free choice that first day. After that though I pull them totally away from mom. If they nurse and you Leave with mom it’s probably going to tell you to take a hike and not take a bottle from you. It will be a little bit of a fight after you pull anyways but the kid will eventually take a bottle. Usually it takes about 12 hours tops before they take it. Once the kid gets that the milk comes from you then yes you can put her back with the others as long as mom is nice to the kid! But having the kid with the other goats will be good for her/him. 
And yes whole milk from the store does wonderful! I have never had a issue with any stomach issues with it and kids grow great on it. The amount, there is some calculation someone made up, hopefully someone shares that with you. What I do, which is a little less scientific, is I will make them a large bottle and let the kid eat until their stomach looks full. Not extended, and not sucked in at all, just full and flat on the sides. Stop giving to them and then measure out how much milk is left and figure out how much they ate and that’s what I go by. The worse thing you can ever do with a bottle kid is over feed them. So many end up killing their kid that way.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord, I'm glad I read this thread. Tons of great info on here and I'm expecting triplets out of a first freshener ND on March 4th. (And she's already huge which makes me very nervous.)


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

FMW said:


> What if the dam isn't able to nurse all the kids and you want to give the baby(ies) good quality milk, what do you give them as a supplement? I want to be prepared for that.


I use Doe's Match kids milk replacer made by Land O' Lakes. I get mine at the local feed store. Tractor Supply might have it as well but it will be more expensive there. I've had good luck using it as a drench to nurse sick adult goats back to health when they are too weak to eat too.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I've actually co-parented kids, leaving them in with mom, after separating at night, giving them the first bottle of the day. With trips I've found one just doesn't get enough and eagerly will take more bottles than the other two throughout the day. Sometimes it's just waiting to see how your doe and kids do, but having so many - mostly bucks can be really hard on the dams udder. It's easier for me to bit the bullet and pull if over two. My does aren't mean to the third if I leave it in with her, just ignore it.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

@wheel-bear-o ..I also have a ND due March 4th! She isnt huge but is starting to get a little poochy udder. I didnt ultrasound so I dont know how many she's having. Probably one or two. I hope 2 because she is a FF.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I love two - ! But all of mine had triplets last year - go figure.


----------



## owlbaby (Feb 28, 2018)

Yes they can but it depends on the goat, last year my Fauna had triplets and her sister, Flora helped her with the feeding! This year, Flora had triplets and she is doing it on her own! but she is hungry all the time!!!!! All babies are doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pretty babies


----------

